# Seeds Vs Clones



## pppfemguy (Apr 8, 2008)

ok so in this thread i want people to put their opinions on whats better clones or seeds like whats the pros and cons of seeds?? and whats the pros and cons of clones??


----------



## pacman (Apr 8, 2008)

depends on what your doin, clones are I'd say better than seeds in any case except breeding or guerrilla and even guerrilla unless you have the liberty of carrying a box to your site


----------



## Taylor (Apr 9, 2008)

yea clones you know its a female where seeds are 50/50


----------



## kittybitches (Apr 10, 2008)

feminized seeds alow you to find variants of your favorite strain, while clones will most likely be from another clone from a clone......and so forth. i have berry white from paradise seeds, and so far, i have 1 sativa phenotype, and the other two exhibit strong indica traits. im all for growing from seed and finding a "keeper" or two to clone.


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 10, 2008)

clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones clones


you know what your getting.


----------



## dbpmatrix (Apr 12, 2008)

yes clones are good but I love starting from seed bc after sprouting in the first 3 month of seeds there is 50% more growth than a clone after transplant.there are pros and cons of everything though but I will always stay away from feminized seed thats a fact


----------



## Puff (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea I was reading that seeds grow faster than clones, and F1 hybrid seeds (first crossed generation) will grow 25% faster than their parent seeds. Something to due with hybrid vigor. But clones give you the advantage of knowing ahead of time what your going to end up with. Plus everything grows at the same rate, ripens at the same rate.


----------



## pppfemguy (Apr 12, 2008)

dbpmatrix said:


> yes clones are good but I love starting from seed bc after sprouting in the first 3 month of seeds there is 50% more growth than a clone after transplant.there are pros and cons of everything though but I will always stay away from feminized seed thats a fact


why dont u like feminized seeds dude


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 13, 2008)

I personally like seeds. I find they grow much quicker from day one (compared to a clone) I love the vigor of newly planted seeds. Plus if you grow the plant out without any type of topping it looks like a beautiful xmas tree. I find clones don't have the perfect uniformity of a plant from seed. 

But then, with clones if you have them all prepared beforehand you can have some really quick grows with SOG or SCROG faster than seeds. 

It's all down to what you like.


----------



## Puff (Apr 13, 2008)

Cloning can take longer if your just setting up. I just spend more than 3 weeks vegging some seedlings. Out of the 6, 3 were growing circles around the rest. So I just cloned those. Now Ill wait a week, once I know they have rooted I will flower the parent. If any of the parents are girls, now I have more of the same already growing with their 3rd or 4th set of leaves. I say thats a huge head start. You need seperate flower and veg room if you work with clones. That's the price you pay. But clone growers can probably harvest 2 times as much in the same period of time.


----------



## dbpmatrix (Apr 14, 2008)

pppfemguy said:


> why dont u like feminized seeds dude


I have had problems getting two sexes on one plant when I would by fem seeds. I keep 6 mothers and just buy normal seeds of strains to try now. Ive got good strains so I'm happy anyways


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

_*CLONES *_take the best plant from your seeds clone it then you have a bunch of best plants.
PPPfemguy, I thought I'd tell you that my favorite Mother plant is a PPP feminized.
I love that plant. and all the little clones from her.


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

I love fem plants, won't get anything else...well maybe


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 19, 2008)

besides picking out males which gets easy after a while i would say i prefer seeds they just grow so much faster and just have more life in them currently im doing both. clones are great for preserving prized genes exactly. with seeds you get different phenos and such. i just seem to do better w seeds


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 23, 2008)

Clones have the advantage of being uniformed and all famale!
Seeds aren't always advisable to flower! Its best to find a female and clone her! More so with sativa dominant vars. So take clones root and flower for uniformed grow! seeds can be un uniformed uncontrollable more often grow bigger. But off course they were seed once!
if you want to know whats best is get a pack of good seeds find a good female to keep as a mum and you should be able to harvest every 8-10 weeks from clone. when seed will be around 12-14 weeks.
Regular seeds are always best for this as they carry higher amount of true females (fem seed were designed to get rid of the clone farmer hit-harvest not be mums)

Its much better with clones as you lose a good % of time IE Thai from seed 16+ but from Clone 14-16 weeks
Widow Clones - 11 weeks from the mum thats 1-2 weeks growth 9-10 weeks bloom..



Go with seed until you find a good female that represents the strain then either discard the seed plant or keep as mum and mass clone for easy manageable uniformed crops 
seeds can have their advantage when considering finding a new mom. always go for faster flowering potent high yielding plants. This is were choseing a good reputable seed company comes into play (spend on quality genetics it makes sense although some can be obtained at fare prices).


----------



## canna_420 (Apr 23, 2008)

RandomJesus said:


> I love fem plants, won't get anything else...well maybe



Ever thought about why the best breeders dont do fem (some are now only because of people asking but some dont like them)
Their the evil of the seed business!
No such thing as 100% female seeds you can get the same results from reg seed if you do things right. With reg seed their not self breed with herm pollen.
Serious maybe releasing some soon but not buy choice. as Simon said he despises them but thinks their a good idea for them who can grow reg seed and keep them fem and also them without space for mums-clones otherwise they wouldn't be doing them.
What makes things worse is company's sell them as an answer to all female crops when keeping them female is a challenge not something a new grower should think about. Finding a true female in a pack of regular is better than finding 5 from 5 fem seeds. Fem seeds have no real good points
Their not reliable for parent stock, their made with self (hermie) pollen and carry alot of mutation from over inbreeding (DP Blueberry for example).

Their only good if their free!
Mind in saying that I have seen them Dutch Quality not DP same price as regular for Strawberry Smile (Strawberry Cough) White weed ( White Widow) *Mazari Skunk*( Mazar)
Skunk#1(Skunk#1) all the same price as the regular from DP same company did have some regular lines like - bubbleberry, White Russian - 27 - Moroccan hash but unsure if their gonna be listing them at london seeds


----------



## Bud Lightyear (Dec 12, 2009)

Like the Comment, Puff. "Everything grows and ripens at same rate"
Just the answer I was looking for
For a newbie like myself I will need that.

Thanks a lot

From clone to harvest of Great White Shark. Any ideas on times of veg then flowering?
I haven´t even began to think about nutrients and soils yet, but have 600w lamps
I am led to believe that 1 lamp will be good for 6 plants

Thanks for any help you can give.

Peace


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 12, 2009)

prety much seeds are gr8 to find a good mom of a new steain to clone from.. probs wit seeds r when u flower u have to watch for males, pollen etc.. once u eliminate the males and identify e female that has characteristics u want. turn that plant into a mother.. then it becomes easy learn to clone and u never have to worry about sexing until u want to start a new strain.. so in short seeds r good to start cloning.. so u can find a mother to clone from.. but i would always rather clone then start from seed


----------



## mossad420 (Dec 12, 2009)

I can see why people would say they prefer clones, but I personally have tried reg seeds, and fem seeds, growing them out without taking clones, and also tried saving mothers and taking clones.

There is nothing wrong with either method, each has its advantages and disadvantages. I will however say that the people who diss feminised seeds maybe have not tried them from a breeder who has perfected feminising. Ive heard alot of hermi stories from Dutch Passion. Also ive heard people say fem seeds dont have the vigor, and you can't clone them as well as reg seeds. This too, is bs as far as i've seen. My clones from fem seeds grew out as well as clones from reg seeds. Again, this could depend on the breeders feming techniques.

I personally like to grow from fem seed every batch. I find seeds grow quicker and stronger. I also like to run 3-6 strains each grow, sometimes just 1 plant of each. Using fem seeds allows me to do this while keep my garden organized and no extra energy, space, nutes, grow medium etc is used on males. I only take clones/save a mother if I find a special pheno. I have not had a single hermie using fem seeds from Greenhouse, and I'm relatively new so Ive stressed a few of them pretty hard with temps etc.

The main disadvantage of my method is the cost of seeds. But still, I'd rather spend this money and have the extra space, know what im getting with the fem seeds.


----------



## WidowShamus (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't like clones for this insane reason. If we had the technology to cut off an arm and grow one back that would be great. But if we could cut off an arm and grow a body from that, it would be wierd! Cloning is cool but the plant has no soul. Really, female seeds for me. Never had a hermie or male out of 50 or so feminized seeds.


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

i like clones now 

simple reason being if i have a strain, i clone it, and i acidentally destroy it with the swift wrath of jebodiah, then, ah, i just cut another one  instead of having to pop another pricey bean


----------



## thewinghunter (Mar 14, 2010)

seeds have been going fastert han my clones. i masteres germinations, 100% germ rate. quick easy and they are a foot tall in a few weeks


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 14, 2010)

tip top toker said:


> i like clones now
> 
> simple reason being if i have a strain, i clone it, and i acidentally destroy it with the swift wrath of jebodiah, then, ah, i just cut another one  instead of having to pop another pricey bean


not sure if it's really vaguely relevant but it came to my head, i remember the documentary about the boy who had his weeeener taken off and turned into a girl, he started to hermie later on in life, but instead of growing balls he just shot himself in the head with a shotgun.

only reason i use fem when i use seeds is i have space limitatios, else it would be reg's all the way

edit, was mant to quote shamus


----------



## Datakeova420 (Mar 20, 2010)

I actually am highly interested in clones...but considering where I'm @ I'm pushed to seeds


----------



## max420thc (Mar 20, 2010)

pushed to seeds? it takes little space to clone and a temperature of around 77 degrees.a cfl and a 1ft by 2 ft space.


----------



## Lubda Nugs (Mar 20, 2010)

I went with clones for a few of reasons. 
1. I'm a legal med patient and I have a huge variety of clones available to me.
2. Clones are cheaper, I paid $90 and got 6 huge females. The largest were already 12" or so. 
3. No international shipping, I can go down the street and pick up clones.


----------



## delstele (Mar 21, 2010)

like stated above they both have there advantage and disadvantages, As far as fem seed I just got my first batch this time around so the jury is still out on them. I hope there as advertised I guess I'm gonna find out soon enough.


----------



## sven deisel (Mar 22, 2010)

i just started messing with seeds as of late have alway done clones but wants so new stuff in the arsenal. i do sog so i think seed sucks they seem way to slow for me clones all day


----------



## JustinThyme (May 31, 2010)

I will only clone in the event that I find something so special I can't wait to get more seeds or it shows pheno's im looking for but I hope to polinate a few crosses this harvest and come up with some seeds to toy around with.. not to mention, I have had an indica mother produce strong sativa pheno clones and that might sound crazy but I have seen some wild shit already with clones,... and they are much slower than my seeds... I have seeds that are twice the size in half the time... I don't like clones...


----------



## Tagh (May 31, 2010)

Only reason I'd buy seeds is to find my mother/s.
But that's because my style of growing.
If you just do outdoor you may have to get seeds every year if ya can't buy clones.
When it comes to fem seeds I wouldn't buy any unless I had to for that particular strain, Reserva's O.G for example.


----------



## panooq (Aug 23, 2013)

I like the excitement of growing from seed. When you get clones, you know exactly what you're getting, no variance. 

RIght now I'm preparing to breed sativa and indica strains and hoping for some hybrid vigor. It's a little more interesting for me. Right now, there are 4 plants from the hashbomb strain by bomb genetics and they're already showing some slight variety of genetic traits. Exciting.



The one in the very far corner is acting like it may grow with thinner leaves, while all the other 3 are looking like they will have the traditional indica wide leaves.


----------



## Cedrus (Jun 12, 2014)

I like clones because you know right off the bat that they're female and going to become pretty identical to the mother. However, as an outdoor grower, I personally prefer seeds. You can buy a pack of good genetic seeds and all you have to do is weed out the males a month or so after planting. Seeds started outdoors just seem to do better than the clones I bring out from an indoor grow. In particular, I like the symmetry that seed grown plants produce because I do a sort of LST that works best if the branches are all aligned.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 12, 2014)

Cedrus said:


> I like the symmetry that seed grown plants produce because I do a sort of LST that works best if the branches are all aligned.


I find just the opposite. Clones are exact genetic replicas of the mother. Seeds are a crap shoot. You could get one squat, Indica leaning plant, and the one right beside it from the same pack could stretch like a mo-fo. If you want symmetry then clones are where it's at IMO.


----------



## jimdandy (Jun 14, 2014)

Due to the Clandestine small Black Op Stealth grows that take place in my closet in the Nazi minded conservative Midwest US, I stick to Fems and have GREAT success. I research heavy before I drop a seed, because I do not have time to waste on mediocre strains. My favorite breeder to this point is Reserva Privada. Everything I have done from them has been pure Fire! ( Kandy, Sour, Kosher Kush) The few people that I allow to sample my buds are just blown away with the quality. I take no credit! I believe its in the genetics. But I will take credit for learning to be patient and dialing my grow area in and not being greedy1


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 14, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I find just the opposite. Clones are exact genetic replicas of the mother. Seeds are a crap shoot. You could get one squat, Indica leaning plant, and the one right beside it from the same pack could stretch like a mo-fo. If you want symmetry then clones are where it's at IMO.


Uniformity and symmetry are two different things. And seeds are definitely more symmetrical than clones are. But clones are more uniform than seeds are and you do know what you're getting yourself into. Im a seed guy personally. Good seeds just seem to do better than clones. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jimdandy (Jun 14, 2014)

canna_420 said:


> Ever thought about why the best breeders dont do fem (some are now only because of people asking but some dont like them)
> Their the evil of the seed business!
> No such thing as 100% female seeds you can get the same results from reg seed if you do things right. With reg seed their not self breed with herm pollen.
> Serious maybe releasing some soon but not buy choice. as Simon said he despises them but thinks their a good idea for them who can grow reg seed and keep them fem and also them without space for mums-clones otherwise they wouldn't be doing them.
> ...


I think fems are advantageous to us small scale growers. But I have a nice stash of regulars that I intend to use in the future for breeding projects when Im set up for it. lately I only grow one plant at a time. And even though it's a crap shoot, I have had great success and some damn good yields since I learned patience and training.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 14, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Uniformity and symmetry are two different things. And seeds are definitely more symmetrical than clones are. But clones are more uniform than seeds are and you do know what you're getting yourself into. Im a seed guy personally. Good seeds just seem to do better than clones.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app



You're right, my mistake. He was talking about opposing nodes .......


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 14, 2014)

Clones are great for when you have something that is so amazing that you would want to keep around. The seeds are awesome because they are a crap shoot, sometimes you can get the golden goat and sometimes you get the black sheep. 

Clones also don't produce the same taproot as Seeds do and what that means to me is the seed based plants have a stronger root system. What a stronger root system does is make sure your plants get fed, they can take a little more stress, and the overall life is better.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 14, 2014)

With seeds you usually get better growth and it's like Easter and you get to hunt for cool variants of the strain. Clones seem kind of boring to me.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Jun 14, 2014)

I want a cut of gorilla glue #4


----------



## TonightYou (Jun 14, 2014)

Clones are hardly boring. Great for keeping productive and unique plants around. I'm always popping beans and keeping clones just in case one finds an unique gal (or stud). Plus clones in a perpetual save time and are predictable.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 14, 2014)

beanzz said:


> With seeds you usually get better growth and it's like Easter and you get to hunt for cool variants of the strain. Clones seem kind of boring to me.


What's boring to me is popping a pack of seeds, spending months growing them out, only to end up with an assortment of average plants. If something is being cloned in my garden, then that means it's great smoke.


----------



## beanzz (Jun 14, 2014)

I use clones and seeds, both have their positives. But if someone told me today I had to choose between clones and seeds, I'm going with seeds.


----------



## Hablamos (Jun 15, 2014)

Clone are the best way in my case! I hate to start seeds, i just can't imagine grow weed without cloning,, alot of problem with seedsplant. weak and long start possibility of hermie and other shit like that.


----------



## tampee (Jun 15, 2014)

Clones hands down but I always have seeds running to find my next best mother no fem seeds for me just don't seem good for the gene pool imo I have had decent results from fem freebies but nothing good enough to think I'm missing out on not growing fems and if I have too many males clones can fill the gaps.


----------



## andy s (Nov 27, 2017)

i prefer a seedlings structure, but a clone in general. as stated before theyre predictable and you can keep them for a very very long time. you wont ever lose a strain or pheno you love.


----------



## Tripping With Rocks (Nov 27, 2017)

What's the deal with the zombie thread? Halloween was a month ago!


----------

